# Well, I've posted a few times but here's a real introduction



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

My name is Jessica, I live with a flatmate and my buddy Jinx (my kitty of course). I'm really liking this forum. I found it because I wanted some input from _actual_ cat owners about my cat's altered behavior after we recently moved. Now I'm here becasue I like seeing the pictures of everyone's babies and hearing all their news. I'm a busy person, between school and work (fulltime at both) but I find daily time for the forum. I hope Jinx and I eventually fit in as well as everyone else seems to. BTW, I plan on posting pics whenever I find my old cd's with pics as well as my digital camera (there together in one box somewhere, but I can't seem to locate them).


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  I really like it, i too found it after i purchased Marsh


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Jessica and welcome! This has always been such a good site to learn from others about my own kitty and I hope you will find that it is for you, as well.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Jessica! I have enjoying seeing your pictures of Jinx, what a beauty!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

A warm welcome to you and your kitty!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello, Jinx! I'm sure you'll feel comfortable here. Enjoy the forums!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Jessica and Jinx!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Jessica, I enjoyed the pictures of Jinx :lol:


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Cute name (Jinx)...Welcome to the forum...the members here are such wonderful people.


----------



## bogolove (Aug 7, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Jessica! I love the name Jinx. That is so cute. We are so glad to have you here.


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

Welcome to you!


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Welcome Jessica & Jinx!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Hi again and I do welcome you to the forums..like the name Jinx too


----------

